# FSRM - server 2003 R2



## Jdokan (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a server that it appears never had this installed...Anybody know/have done, etc adding it after the fact?  This is an existing server & I don't want any issues with files, etc..disspearing...I looked through Manage your server and didn't see where to add to the existing role....


----------



## Carol (Sep 30, 2010)

Try the steps here:

http://blogs.technet.com/b/sbs/arch..._2900_-optional-component-of-sbs-2003-r2.aspx


----------



## Jdokan (Sep 30, 2010)

just found my answer......never mind.........silly me...


----------

